# XD Promotion (3 Free Mags)



## BeefyBeefo

I didn't see this posted, so I figured I'd share. I actually just won an auction for a new XDM-45 last Friday (10/8) and I had no idea about the promotion! I got lucky. :mrgreen:

Here it is: Springfield Armory Gear Up Promo Site


----------



## Jason248

ive been thinking about an XD for awhile, may have to take advantage of this! lol


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Jason248 said:


> ive been thinking about an XD for awhile, may have to take advantage of this! lol


I don't blame you. :mrgreen:

That's a pretty big value added to the purchase. :smt1099


----------



## SHOOT

Missed it by *that* much. :smt089

<<<<<<Edit>>>>>>

Nevermind . . . . . got um! Just bought another *m* 3.8 *.40 * and gettin um again.


----------



## VonHoffmann

Thanks for the post! I had no idea about this and had bought an XD 40 3 days after this promotion started. 

I submitted my info online on monday 10/25 and received my mags the following tuesday 11/2.

Very quick turn time!!!!


----------



## armedcitizen

Yea I just took advantage of the promotion after buying my XD40... Still waiting on my mags, but I am sure - they will get them to me ASAP! Wish it was around for when i bought the xd 9! haha


----------



## SHOOT

My first deal came exactly (7) days from filling out the form on-line and mailing in the receipt. Funny thing is I never got an e-mail verifying receipt of my submission or anything. On my second deal that I just sent on 11/9, I submitted the same way and *immediately* got a confirmation number and an e-mail stating my mags/holder are getting ready to ship. Hopefully they'll be here tomorrow (Monday).

*** 11/17 update***
Just got um today. I'm good now.


----------

